# Dog Stand



## willidru (Dec 27, 2013)

I was going to start looking for a Dog stand for next season. I hunt in the alot in open water refuges in the Sac Valley. Any recommendations for a durable, light weight stand that will keep my dog out of the water and have some room for me to sit on the edge (don't want to carry marsh seat also). I would also like it to have back-pack straps.


----------



## Trent Goree (Aug 10, 2005)

I've had a Sport Stand for going on 9 years and it's been great. Last weekend I had to make a couple of modifications to the buttons, but other than grease the legs a couple of times a year, that's all I've had to do on it. It has everything that you're looking for and depending how big your dog is, you should have room to sit. My old man is now 85 lbs, but was around 95 when he was at his fighting weight. There was still enough room on the stand for me to get a cheek or cheek and a half on there. It's been a great product.


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

http://www.webfootkennel.com/webfoot-dri-stand/
Dri Stand Top knotch!


----------



## rotcsig443 (Apr 8, 2013)

Ive got an avery ruff stand and love it. Plus the legs are highly adjustable so it can be moved to different water depths.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

We use 4 Avery stands and 1 Sportstand. No real issues with any of them. The sportstand doesn't adjust anymore and I had to fix the cross braces at the bottom this year. The rivets rusted out so I replaced them with thru bolts. But we hunt salt and brackish marsh a lot so anything that's not stainless or alum. just doesn't last long.


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

I have tried all those mentioned and like them a lot but tried the banded slough stand this year. The quality is excellent and the price is right at $99.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Good to know Tony, I'll have to try one and see if it can hold up to what we do down here.


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

Brad B said:


> Good to know Tony, I'll have to try one and see if it can hold up to what we do down here.


I think you'll like it. It extends about 3 inches taller that the Avery. I don't know about the salt you'll have to let us know.


----------



## Bob Mac (Feb 28, 2012)

Take a look at this stand. http://www.momarsh.com/shallow-water-solutions/sws-invisilab-universal-dog-hide/ great stand and blind.


----------



## willidru (Dec 27, 2013)

I actually hunted wiith 2 guys this weekend, 1 had the sport stand and 1 the avery. The avery looked well built and very sturdy. The sportstand was lighter and easier to carry with decoy bag on the back. They guy with the avery stand actually lost a set of legs in the water at one point since they aren't permanently attached like the sport stand. The guy who used the sportstand sits on the the corner of the stand with his dog, but welded a tab on the inside so the combo weight didn't bend the ears on the stand.


----------



## Double Beard (Jan 27, 2014)

Avery Ruff Stand works well.


----------

